

Show HN: Upda (beta) – Find places to work near you - eatonphil
https://updaapp.com/

======
pixellab
Ha! At first I thought it was going to be a job site...took a sec to figure
out that you meant "a place to sit your butt down with your laptop and work."
:-)

